# Working on a state embossed druggist collection !



## goodman1966 (Sep 11, 2014)

So far I have 19 states, one dual country and one Canadian. Then I'll show a pic of my Shreveport collection, 14 different ones. And finally my hometown druggist. Hope you like them ![attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## goodman1966 (Sep 11, 2014)

Shreveport[attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## goodman1966 (Sep 11, 2014)

S.S. Rhodes [attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## bottlerocket (Sep 11, 2014)

Very nice. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## LisaTammy (Sep 11, 2014)

Do you have Michigan yet?Lisa


----------



## goodman1966 (Sep 11, 2014)

No I do not, I think you may be reading my mind Lisa ! Swap for the arctic cure bottle ? Mitch


----------



## westKYdigger (Sep 12, 2014)

Do you have a Kentucky?


----------



## glass man (Sep 12, 2014)

NICE!!!! ANY GEORGIA ONES?JAMIE


----------



## LisaTammy (Sep 13, 2014)

If I had one I would gladly trade. I'll keep my head up for one for you.Lisa


----------



## sandchip (Sep 13, 2014)

Yeah, we need a running list of what you have or need so we can help you out.


----------



## mctaggart67 (Sep 13, 2014)

What's the Canadian one you have?


----------



## goodman1966 (Sep 13, 2014)

Thank Lisa !
westKYdigger no Kentucky 
glass man no Georgia
mctaggert67. It's a Fellows Chemist St John N.B.
sandchip I will get a list up sometime this week, thanks for the offers everybody.


----------



## westKYdigger (Sep 13, 2014)

Would trade a Kentucky embossed druggist for anything from small towns south of Shreveport. My in-laws went to school on Elm Grove Plantation, so Plaindealing, Koran, Belcher, Oil City, Ruston or that area would be fantastic. My father-in-law gave me a Coushatta Hutch he found as a kid.  He would get a kick out of something else from that area.


----------



## goodman1966 (Sep 13, 2014)

Just picked this one up today. Crystal Bottling Works Deridder La. [attachment=image(FI).jpg]


----------



## goodman1966 (Sep 13, 2014)

That's an open bubble at the S on the front.


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Sep 13, 2014)

I think the open bubble and the B & B embossed on the bottom Make that bottle awesome!


----------



## goodman1966 (Sep 14, 2014)

Thanks Bert, the S is still there too. !


----------



## westKYdigger (Sep 15, 2014)

Here is what I have.  the only KY med I have a that I could trade for is from Mayfield, KY.  Pharmacy only open a couple of years, early 1900's.  Cost me $15, so would like a more compatible trade, even if dug & no cost to you.Here it is with some other states you may not have.  The others I could trade for the soda. [attachment=state meds.jpg]from left to right:memphis, Tn - no damageJohnstown, N.Y. - aqua no damage.Mayfield, KY - no damageAtchison, Ks - 2 lip chipsSt Paul, Mn - amber 1 lip chip


----------



## goodman1966 (Sep 15, 2014)

On the St Paul how big is the lip chip and what location ? Can I get a pic of it ?


----------



## westKYdigger (Sep 15, 2014)

I believe it is on the back of the lip, not very big. I will take a close up tonight & post. There is also some interior staining that I will try to show.Tim


----------



## westKYdigger (Sep 16, 2014)

Look in album 'easier to post pictures' for lip chip pics


----------



## westKYdigger (Sep 17, 2014)

Mitch,Your PM not receiving.  Put St Paul in the mail today. you should get it Saturday.  If not by Monday, let me know, I spent an extra $1 for tracking.Tim


----------



## Bottleworm (Sep 17, 2014)

You have Illinois yet? If not I am sure I could find one for you.


----------



## goodman1966 (Sep 17, 2014)

Here's the list of states I have, it's shorter than the list I don't. 
My mistake earlier,I only have ten. I could have sworn there were more
Al
Ct
In
La
Mi but it's Detroit and Toronto. Would like a just Michigan.
Ms
Mo
Ny
Pa
Tn
Tx
I could do swaps for now, but after the first of the year I can buy. Right now I just want an example of each. Once I get each I will work on colors and pontils. Anything under 20$ in value to you for a common example. Thanks for any and all help I can get.  Mitch


----------



## westKYdigger (Sep 18, 2014)

Mn on its way & I'll keep looking for a cheap Ky for you.Tim


----------



## westKYdigger (Sep 18, 2014)

If you want to really spend some bucks, include the Indian & pre-statehood territories.


----------



## westKYdigger (Sep 21, 2014)

Did the St Paul pharmacy get to you in one piece?Tim


----------



## goodman1966 (Sep 21, 2014)

Yes it did and I shipped yours out Friday morning. Been out of town working so I could not replie. You should get it monad or Tuesday. Thanks again !


----------



## westKYdigger (Sep 25, 2014)

Got the soda in good shape today. ThanksTim


----------



## MichaelFla (Sep 25, 2014)

I have several states that I have no problem parting with. Let me look around for them, since they are spread in several boxes and locations. I know I have three or four Louisville, KY, plus a couple other states. I'll let you know what I come up with.


----------



## goodman1966 (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks Michael, common is fine. What all do you collect ? So I can keep my eyes open for you ! Mitch


----------



## MichaelFla (Sep 25, 2014)

I collect any Florida pharmacy bottles and northeast Florida soda bottles, mostly Jacksonville area, but anything east of the Suwannee River and north of Sanford. Unfortunately I only have a few extra Florida bottles and they are chipped up. I will try to find one with the least damage and send it to you free. So far I have found a couple Kentucky, a Maine, New Hampshire, Maryland, and a Massachusetts, as well as Indiana and Alabama, but you don't need those. I'm still looking. There should be more somewhere around here. I'm cleaning a couple of them up so I can take some pics.


----------



## goodman1966 (Sep 25, 2014)

Sounds good ! Oh and I do not have a Maryland yet.


----------



## goodman1966 (Sep 29, 2014)

Two new additions, thanks to westKYdigger and sandchip. Thank you both !   Amber Taylor & Myers St. Paul Minn. And Mallory H. Taylor Macon Ga. 
[attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## goodman1966 (Sep 30, 2014)

For MichaelFla[attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## goodman1966 (Sep 30, 2014)

Let me know if you need better pics of any thing.


----------



## stephengray (Oct 10, 2014)

Mitch, I may have a few you might need.  I have Washington, Colorado, Oklahoma, Maine, Ohio, Illinois, Nevada, Massachusetts, maybe a South Dakota, North Dakota, maybe a Indiana, Idaho..... That may be it as extras for me.  I just went to a bottle show and sold quite a few druggists there.  I never even thought about a 50 state collection until I read your post.  As you may remember from my thread, I collect picture druggists from all over.  I would trade for picture druggists, picture hutches, colored druggists, western bottles, just about anything that takes my fancy.  Stephen


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 10, 2014)

I've always wanted to do that for Canada, but jeez it's hard because of the Arctic territories.  I don't know if a druggist even exists from the Northwest Territories, though they have a hutch so I assume one must.  I sure don't want to pay the price that must come with it though.Also, sorry to break it to you but your Canadian druggist isn't a druggist at all, it's a patent medicine.  Fellow's Syrup of Hydrophosphates was distributed across North America in those bottles, but nothing else was and they only came in one size.  I'm sure you could get a real Canadian druggist really easily though, especially one from Toronto since the market was flooded with Toronto bottles a couple years ago.


----------



## goodman1966 (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks Stephen, I'll see what I can come up with and let you know ! 
Well some Canadian, it's the closest I can get right now, and my only bottle from Canada. I actually have a druggist with Toronto & Detroit on it. So I have one but will work on other countries once I get all the states. Mitch


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 11, 2014)

CanadianBottles said:
			
		

> Also, sorry to break it to you but your Canadian druggist isn't a druggist at all, it's a patent medicine.  Fellow's Syrup of Hydrophosphates was distributed across North America in those bottles,


and maybe beyond. I think the Mars rover dug one up.[]I've been itching to say that, thanks be being the one to break the ice.


----------



## dakotaman (Nov 17, 2014)

Do you have a list of what your looking for as far as states, etc....I'm sure I have a spare from North Dakota....


----------



## goodman1966 (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks for the offer Bill ! I do need a North Dakota .  I will revise my list this weekend. I work a service related job and am trying to jam all my stops into three weeks so I can take some vacation at the end of this month. Then I will have some traders and maybe some cash.   Mitch


----------



## Wadersmith (Feb 21, 2022)

goodman1966 said:


> Shreveport[attachment=image.jpg]


So that’s where all the Shreveport druggist bottles went


----------



## Len (Feb 21, 2022)

Hey, Cowseatmaize,

I love the humor. You'll be doing captions for the pics on Pinterest before you know it. Please remember your roots by still contributing here. Thx. Btw, did you hear about the bottle pit under that stone alien face on Mars? Hmmm.


----------

